# Dalmation bunnies!



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I bred my black doe to a white buck who had black around his eyes and a few spots on his back.
The babies are absolutely adorable- all white with black spots and look like baby dalmations!
These are meat rabbits and I am already going to have a hard time eating them, but now this???? Argggg!:Bawling:


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Awww they do sound adorable  I hope there will be pics!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I have a spotted doe bred to a cali/NZ cross. Some of her kits are spotted like this, and one has a blue saddle with some blue spots. They are pretty bunnies.

Since we don't sell pelts the color is of no concern.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I would expect both your rabbits have the broken gene. It's hidden under the white on the buck (white is NOT a color, it covers up all color/markings).

When a rabbit has one broken gene, they will be spotted, and there are modifiers that can affect how much white shows up. If a rabbit has two, it's called a charlie and then you get the dalmatian like pattern - lots of little spots.

On rabbits they follow patterns, ears, nose and along backbone, then moving towards legs.










If you get white/black hairs intermixed, that is the harlequin gene. This happens with colors too, not just black/white










I like breeding mutts - I'm never sure what is going to show up in the nest box now.


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 13, 2011)

Death by cuteness for sure....wish my rabbits came out looking like that! I have a white doe and black buck and they keep coming out black and grey feet  Either way they will make wonderful blankets for next winter


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Beautiful bunnies Macy!


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Just remember if you keep the same pair you can make more and they won't be so cute by butchering age. My husband has to have a red kit as a replacement before I can butcher the last one. Although right now he's enamored with our first netherland dwarf kits and ignoring his red bunny.

Partially as a joke my husband and I were having over this one as a kit (the pattern was even more defined on the skin) I'm making dalmation mini rex from this guy 


















His first doe is due in 2 weeks. Unfortunately broken patterns are so unpredictable we probably won't get anything close but it's all in fun and we turn the extra MR in to meat as well so I have no worry of show standards or finding homes.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

akane said:


> Just remember if you keep the same pair you can make more and they won't be so cute by butchering age.


I keep telling myself that!!!!

I couldn't see the pics you posted...maybe its my computer because I couldn't see the ones from the other replies here, either. =(


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I can't see your bunnies, Macy. Thanks for posting them...I will have to try from another computer because I want to see them!


----------



## kacey (Dec 8, 2011)

They are very cute indeed!!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Since we are getting technical about it, broken and dalmation are not one in the same. The dalmation gene, which is legal for NO breed is being slowly developed in pockets here and there, primarily with rex. Dalmation rabbits are to have no color on the spine and separated spots, just like the dog.

check out this link, scroll to the bottom. these people are working on them
http://www.rexrabbitsusa.com/rex.htm

again, scroll to the bottom
http://www.animalloversweb.com/satin and rex fur rabbits.html

you find dalmations most common in the uk. Many people mistake brokens for dalmations. They should not have a nose butterfly


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

> dalmatian is a particular pattern of broken





> For those of you who wish to make Dalmatians: Thor's genetics: aa,Bb,Cc(chd),Dd,Ee(j),Enen,Ww.


En is the broken gene

That means it's the exact same genetics as the broken gene not a new dalmation gene. It's simply someone's interpretation of what the dalmation *pattern* from the broken gene should look like and what other genes they wanted to throw in there to alter the pattern. Although being recessive b, cchd, d, and ej are doing nothing. I don't think the wideband w is either so we have basically a black rabbit with a broken pattern and that's all the genetics in play. Since no group has gotten together and decided a "dalmation" rabbit should have no spine marking or any of those things that site carries no more weight than anyone else who likes the pattern of their "dalmation" rabbit which might have entirely different markings with spine color.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

aww, all those cute buns!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

yeah, you are right, it is a broken pattern, but its a specific broken pattern, different from your standard broken whatever from a phenetic standpoint. I posted that site as a reference because it was in print for people to see. the color pattern they are dubbing as dalmatian is nothing new to me, as it has been openly discussed in a lot of rabbit circles, primarily rex, for a long time. Their site postings simply verify what I already knew.

The problem, and the reason why no one is yet working on a COD for the color, is because it is a specific pattern of broken phenetically, rather than genetically, it is difficult to duplicate consistantly.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Well there is a genetic component. It is made by modifier genes but there are so many that we cannot map and account for them all which leads to what appears to be random results or inconsistencies. If you breed for the exact same pattern enough you can line up all the modifiers and only have the modifiers needed to make a pattern exactly what you want every time or at least nearly every time. Plenty of people have already done so with certain breeds. Hotots with broken and dutch combined, checkered giants, english spots... This is common behavior of pied genes in animals and it's no different than when someone worked on getting rufus modifiers in to a red for a bright enough animal to get red approved.

I still say though that the "dalmation" rex there is one person's interpretation only and there is no reason more color could not go across the back and still make a dalmation or have spots come at least closer to each other. I think those rabbits are too white for my tastes and don't look dalmation so much as a white rabbit with a random black spot here or there but mine has darkened and run it's spots together too much as it molted to it's adult coat. Having one of the too few spotted rabbits to combine with mine could be quite useful but I have another line that tends to throw mostly white brokens that I'm going to try along with breeding back to his dam.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

OK, I can see the pics now!
Yep....that is what mine look like! Soooooo cute!

I love the box of mutts!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Isn't it funny the lengths that people go to just for looks? I think those rex people are on the right track. The spots just need to be more and spread out more evenly. I do think they have too much white also. I think they are tryin for more consistency in the spot spread, but havent got there yet. I think what they are trying to avoid is the jagged spot effect like you see on many brokens. A 'dalmatian' spot tends to be round and smooth. Most regular broken spots aren't like that.

Personally, I prefer the brokens with the heavier blanket. The regular broken pattern doesn't thrill me. I only have a few. Most of my animals are selfs.

Maybe thats one reason why I love tans, but think English Spots are ugly.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've had a love for appaloosa horses since I was able to walk, so it's natural for me to love spots - lots and lots of spots! I raise rabbits for meat for personal consumption and cost is not a big consideration. So the color/breed isn't all that important. Lets me raise kits that make me smile when I see them and then I smile when I make up a tasty dinner - so I get to enjoy them twice that way.



I'm glad there is a big variety in colors, we can all have what we like.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I think the splotchy uneven spots are more interesting than smooth perfectly round ones but need to be more defined rather than running together. That is what I am aiming for. Variety, not perfectly uniform spots, but well defined pattern but with 3 rabbits it's just a little side project.


----------

